# 4th Gen Core i5 CPU Relevant



## Japie073 (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi,

As the title says is the above CPU's still relevant. I want to upgrade my GPU to a MSI 1070/1070Ti. Also want to upgrade to 16GB DDR3-1866 (2x8GB). Will the CPU be a bottleneck or would performance still be acceptable/comparable to newer chips. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2018)

Good CPUs but they are getting a bit long in the tooth now. X99 platform is very expensive for what it is and a 4790k lacks the punch from from all the extra cores. 

Still be fine for a 1070 though.

On a side note. Your board only supports as far as a i7 4771according to MSIs website though i would go with a 4770k. It shouldn't bottleneck but a small oc on the cpu won't hurt


----------



## Japie073 (Sep 19, 2018)

Might be checking into upgrading the board too with a z97 chipset based board. This system served me well over 4 years now. But I need to upgrade the GPU to be able to jam some newer titles


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2018)

The extra threads on the 4790k will help but a 4770k with an oc will still be the best bang for buck option given the platforms age. Hyperthreading is very situational when it comes to games. Some like it and some don't while the extra performance it gives is pretty negligible.

More cores is better than Hyperthreading.

::EDIT::

If youre planning to upgrade your ram, Motherboard and CPU anyway then you might aswell weigh up the cost and buy a newer AMD system. a 1600X is incredibly bang for buck. a Ryzen 3 2200g is also not a bad buy either if youre on a budget. a Ryzen 1600 or 1600X is a good _budget  _'allrounder'


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 19, 2018)

4c8t will last with a 1070 and up

4c4t is not recommended, you bottleneck hard in quite a few situations, and that is losing 20% or more on a 1080. Speaking from experience...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 19, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The extra threads on the 4790k will help but a 4770k with an oc will still be the best bang for buck option given the platforms age. Hyperthreading is very situational when it comes to games. Some like it and some don't while the extra performance it gives is pretty negligible.
> 
> More cores is better than Hyperthreading.



The 4790k and 4770k are basically the same CPU. Are you mistaking the 4790k (Z77 chipset) for the 4930k (X79 chipset)?


----------



## qubit (Sep 19, 2018)

I've got a GTX 1080 paired with a 2700K not overclocked and it works fine, so go for it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 19, 2018)

I have a 4790, as well as Xeon which is essentially the same thing, I  also have the 4690K ,they're all pretty much the same In gaming terms. The big perf jump was when i went from 4790 to 8600k,  even though it was two less threads ,and two more cores,  it's a very capable cpu.  When I bought mine on Amazon, they were selling for $215 iirc, which was worth it imo


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> The 4790k and 4770k are basically the same CPU. Are you mistaking the 4790k (Z77 chipset) for the 4930k (X79 chipset)?



Nope. I know one has HT and the other doesnt. Im just trying to present some choices and comparisons based on availability


----------



## kastriot (Sep 19, 2018)

Well i have 4670K @4.4GHz and i can tell you that 4770K it's better choice because more or less 4c/4t is not so great like it was 2-3 years ago.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 19, 2018)

Depends a lot on the game, my 4790k handles most games quite fine.

I would say it isn't a bad time to get a GPU, just consider a newer CPU down the line.


----------



## Japie073 (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks all. Will upgrade the rest of the system along the line..maybe support the red team for the cpu. 270X is getting long in the tooth


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 19, 2018)

4790K is roughly 1-5% slower than a 6700K, so still a very capable CPU, will likely be good for up to a 1080 (ti?) 
I have a 6700K with a 1080 ti and its very smooth, 1080P 144HZ maxed out in almost all games and still only 80-90% usage from the GPU
I wouldn't recommend any i5 (8400 not included) for anything under a 1070, even a 1060 starts to bottleneck with a i5 in a few scenarios, but for something like a 970 or 1050 ti its fine
Also, a 1080 ti is only $500, 1080 is only $400, 1070 is only $250 (off ebay ofc)


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 19, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nope. I know one has HT and the other doesnt. Im just trying to present some choices and comparisons based on availability



Both are 4c/8t i7 cpus. I think you might want to refresh your knowledge about older generation core cpus my friend. I’d post a link comparing the two, but I’m on my phone. The 4670k is the top 4c/4t cpu from the haswell generation

edit: here's that link- https://ark.intel.com/compare/75048,75123,80807


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 19, 2018)

I just recently OC'ed my 4670k. Ran her stock for the last 4 or so years. Not at home right now, but I do believe I've got her at 4.4GHz with 1.17V.

I can run her at 4.5, but need 1.2V and I can get her to run stable on 4.6, but at 1.23V and that pushes her close to 100C when stress testing on my Corsair H100i.

I run things great with this CPU and my 980Ti. The setup should hold out for me for a couple more years.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I just recently OC'ed my 4670k. Ran her stock for the last 4 or so years. Not at home right now, but I do believe I've got her at 4.4GHz with 1.7V.



1.7v is quite damn high.


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 19, 2018)

Japie073 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As the title says is the above CPU's still relevant. I want to upgrade my GPU to a MSI 1070/1070Ti. Also want to upgrade to 16GB DDR3-1866 (2x8GB). Will the CPU be a bottleneck or would performance still be acceptable/comparable to newer chips.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I have no idea ... it's an impossible to answer question really as dunno what you doing with the box.  For a gaming box, have several users with your setup and older who aren't seeing any significant difference in the games they play on Sandy Bridge compared with others in the same house that have newer boxes and same GFX cards.   On our AutoCAD boxes, 1 to 4 years old and can say that the only bottleneck we see is the user.  All of the machines doing just fine with no real productivity increases.   Now if you are doing video editing, animation or rendering, then you'd be worthy of an upgrade.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 19, 2018)

I think for most games, the i5 paired with a 1070 will perform just fine. It would be better if you had a unlocked OC'ing chip to boost your clock speed, but even at 3.7 Ghz, you should be ok for the most part. Your only going to get an additional 800 MHz with OC'ing on average. The issue is going to come with the newer games that use more than 4 threads. What games do you see yourself playing in the future?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 19, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 1.7v is quite damn high.



Sorry, should have been 1.17V


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I think for most games, the i5 paired with a 1070 will perform just fine. It would be better if you had a unlocked OC'ing chip to boost your clock speed, but even at 3.7 Ghz, you should be ok for the most part. Your only going to get an additional 800 MHz with OC'ing on average. The issue is going to come with the newer games that use more than 4 threads. What games do you see yourself playing in the future?




and yes you were right. I was probably looking at the lower tier CPU and comparing it with the 4790k not really much point getting the 4790k at all unless its for a really cheap price


----------



## btb (Sep 19, 2018)

You dont need to upgrade that CPU! Its plenty fast. 

I recently upgraded my 5 year old computer setup. It was an Intel® Core™ i5-4570S + 16GB ram + Geforce 770 GTX. After reading alot of the benchmarks here on techpowerup, I came to the conclusion that since I only game at 1920x1200 anything above geforce 1070 ti would be overkill. So thats what I bought a month ago. I havent run alot of benchmarks, but I'm pretty happy with the new setup so far. The built-in Farcry 5 benchmark took me from average 33 fps to average 75 fps just by switching from geforce 770 to 1070 ti, and not changing anything else.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 20, 2018)

My girlfriend is rocking a 4690k with a 1070, and my specs are already listed (4790k/1080Ti)

Honestly, just overclock it as hard as you can safely and it'll be fine.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 20, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> …. Are you mistaking the 4790k (Z77 chipset) for the 4930k (X79 chipset)?





BarbaricSoul said:


> Both are 4c/8t i7 cpus. I think you might want to refresh your knowledge about older generation core cpus my friend.....


Z77 supports Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge Socket 1155, NOT Haswell CPUs (4790K) Socket 1150.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 20, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Z77 supports Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge Socket 1155, NOT Haswell CPUs (4790K) Socket 1150.


An i7 is an i7 though.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 20, 2018)

Ok, wrong chipset (which wasn't really being discussed here), I should have said "Are you mistaking the 4790k (*Z97 *chipset) for the 4930k (X79 chipset)?


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 20, 2018)

As well as H81-Z87 but meh it's a minor technicality


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 20, 2018)

HT helps pretty damn much in newer games. Upgrade from 7600K @ 4.7GHz to 7700K @ 5GHz gave a much more boost than I expected.


----------

